# S&W Model 910



## Goosehead (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm looking to purchase a new 9mm. I looked at the 910 and like the way it felt and looked. Could any one give me some feedback on the gun or other 9mm Smith's or other brands to look at I'd like to keep the price under $600. I also looked at the XP and the p89 and didn't like the feel.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

In my opinion the 910 is highly under rated. My first police department issued these and I always liked them. Once the trigger is broken in, it is just as nice as any Sig I ever shot.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> Once the trigger is broken in


curious how many rounds you'd say that usually takes.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The 910 style pistol is an excellent weapon. I have always liked the de-cocker safety, and the trigger action of that family of pistols. They are strong, safe and accurate. You can't go wrong with it, if it fits you and you feel comfortable with it. Good luck!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> curious how many rounds you'd say that usually takes.


I have no idea, but I do know that the new 910s had a double action trigger pull that was a bit stiffer, for lack of a better word, than the ones that had been in service for a while.

I should add that I did not carry one myself, and that I normally do not care for DA/SA pistols. I am a double action revolver and Glock guy.

I did, however, shoot one of the 910s we had and dry fired several of the others.

The deputy chief at the time had a Sig Sauer P229, and we were looking at it and a 910 side by side and both agreed that the DA trigger on the 910 was nicer than the Sig. Of course it is all opinion.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

When I turned 18 years old, my dad bought me a 910 over 7 years ago (it's what his police department was issued at that time). Great gun, a little old school for my more modern tastes, as I now carry only striker first guns. I have put thousands of rounds through it with no failures, been a great reailable gun. Shoots very well, and is great for HD or range trips. In SA it has a great trigger pull.


----------

